# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Clenbuterol cycle - 2 weeks

## bigboy247

Hi guys, new to posting but i am Going to log my cycle here, been lurking for a while and love reading through peoples logs. I have used clenbuterol before and have worked out whats good for my body and have found a good regime to follow for good results. I just wanted to log it and put some more pressure on myself to make 100% use of the clen , hope you guys follow and i get some good results! Cycle will start tomorrow!

Height: 179cm
Weight: 93.5kg
Age: 25 
Body-fat: 13% (calipers)
Training experience: 7 years (started at 18)

cycle plan: 

1: 60mcg
2: 60mcg
3: 80mcg
4: 80mcg
5: 120mcg
6: 120mcg
7: 120mcg
8: 120mcg
9: 120mcg
10: 120mcg
11: 120mcg
12: 80mcg
13: 80mcg
14: 60mcg

I've never really struggled much with cramping so i haven't implemented taurine but i do have taurine on hand just in case i do encounter any cramping, I also drink 3-4L of water a day i am going to increase that to about 5L water a day. 

Also supplements, not going to use any supplements such as CLA, Yohimbine, L-carnitine or green tea extract, just going to stick to a multi-vitamin. As my body fat gets lower, i will start to incorporate those supplements into future cycles. 

Diet: 

meal 1: 
- 9 egg whites
- protein shake with a banana 

meal 2:
- 150g tuna with water
- 100g mixed vegetables (broccoli, carrot, green peas, cauliflower) 
- 1 cup wholemeal pasta with Greek yoghurt 

meal 3: 
- 200g chicken tenderloins with water
- 100g mixed vegetables

meal 4: 
- Banana with a protein shake

meal 5:
- 150g chicken tenderloins
- 100g mixed vegetables 

meal 6:
- Casein protein shake 

As well as drinking water throughout the day!

Training:
- Going to stick to my normal training routine (5 days a week) but with added cardio before and after training (30mins LISS cardio) also will be doing cardio on saturday and Sundays instead of resting completely. 


Goal: Is to just lean out and lose some excess fat gained through bulking, not looking for anything revolutionary just a little boost in leaning out.

----------


## t-dogg

> Hi guys, new to posting but i am Going to log my cycle here, been lurking for a while and love reading through peoples logs. I have used clenbuterol before and have worked out whats good for my body and have found a good regime to follow for good results. I just wanted to log it and put some more pressure on myself to make 100% use of the clen , hope you guys follow and i get some good results! Cycle will start tomorrow!
> 
> Height: 179cm
> Weight: 93.5kg
> Age: 25
> Body-fat: 13% (calipers)
> Training experience: 7 years (started at 18)
> 
> cycle plan:
> ...


Personally when I used clen, I never ramped down from it. I'd also be drinking a gallon a day plus of water.

----------


## bigboy247

Yeah, i guess its just something i did from my first cycle and i thought if its not broke, don't fix it, might have to give it a try my next cycle. I'm going to be drinking about a gallon and a half of water a day

----------


## t-dogg

> Yeah, i guess its just something i did from my first cycle and i thought if its not broke, don't fix it, might have to give it a try my next cycle. I'm going to be drinking about a gallon and a half of water a day





Just check before/after temps. How long are you running? Keep keto on hand if you are running for a bit.

----------


## bigboy247

> Just check before/after temps. How long are you running? Keep keto on hand if you are running for a bit.


Yeah for sure will definitely keep track of it, just 2 weeks on 2 weeks off, i was thinking of getting keto so i could run it for a longer period but I'm in no rush and also don't want to over do it with the clen

----------


## bigboy247

Day 1: Was successful! did 60mcg in the morning when i woke up, felt very slight shakes throughout the day but not noticeable at all! i had to sort of pay attention to notice it, which is normal for this does (fairly small dose). 

Ate all my meals and believe it or not had trouble eating it all lol felt full throughout the day, drank 5L of water which was heaps and kept me going to the bathroom throughout the day. Been drinking a bit of black coffee to help me out with appetite and cravings, only had one cup in the morning. Feel like I've already dropped a bit of water weight and feel good, feel really light and energetic so i'm happy with that.

Training was really good, did a shoulders/traps/bi's workout with some abs yesterday and cardio before and after. The cardio has really extended my training time, feels like i spend all day at gym haha, thank god for music! Ohh yeah sweated a tonne! my shirt was drenched in sweat, im a pretty big sweater anyway but clen seems to enhance that component with regard to my body. 

Overall a successful start! motivation is high and hoping it stays that way! working on posting some before and afters for you guys as well

----------


## tarmyg

Hi,

You 100% need the Taurine since it removes Taurine from the heart significantly increasing your risk of cardiac arrest.

Thanks
~T

"I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"
Follow my personal story here: Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com Forums - An honest journey - Blogs

----------


## bigboy247

> Hi,
> 
> You 100% need the Taurine since it removes Taurine from the heart significantly increasing your risk of cardiac arrest.
> 
> Thanks
> ~T
> 
> "I stay mostly by myself, but it's OK, they know me here"


Thanks for your concern, i have included taurine now i'm using 1g taurine for now and will raise it to 2g once i hit my max dose of 120mcg!

Everything else has been on point, my diet is going good and my training is going great. I can notice the clen working and its only been 4 days, the strict diet is really helping the clen do its magic. 

Not much sides to speak of, just a bit of the shakes but thats about it, a bit of sweating throughout the day but nothing major. No heart palpitations or chest pains which is good definitely feel like its going very good so far. Going to weigh myself after 7 days should be interesting to see how much I weigh!

----------


## bigboy247

Day 7!

Weighed in today guys, down to 90.5kg's! that's a loss of 3kg so far which i am really happy with, I've been really consistent with my diet and I've only missed 1 day of training due to a large workload and late finish that i wasn't suspecting unfortunately but still happy with how i am going so far.

I feel a lot leaner and lighter, which is great and also have been getting a few compliments at the gym. Been a bit more vascular due to being a bit more leaner. Haven't really had much sides to speak of, slight shakes that's about it, the sweating hasn't been too bad and have only had one or two cramps. 

I upped my carbs a little today as a bit of a reward (had some extra pasta haha) everything will be back to normal tomorrow, i hope to continue the way i am going and hopefully can keep the results coming!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Glad its working for you. Next time maybe try not ramping down and downt have a set dose..if its still working why up it? I too use keto and run for about 6 weeks thats a persona a choice but I have found it not only allows me to run clen longer, it allows me to get the same results at a lower dose. Its so damn cheap from arr too i use it every time i run albuterol (i have switched from clen to albut - but same principle)

----------


## beauzo

Will be following this, get some before and after pics if possible

----------


## bigboy247

> Glad its working for you. Next time maybe try not ramping down and downt have a set dose..if its still working why up it? I too use keto and run for about 6 weeks thats a persona a choice but I have found it not only allows me to run clen longer, it allows me to get the same results at a lower dose. Its so damn cheap from arr too i use it every time i run albuterol (i have switched from clen to albut - but same principle)



definitely the next time i use clen i am going to stick to one dose and i am going to include keto to stretch it out a bit longer. You live and you learn i guess, thanks for the information!

----------


## bigboy247

> Will be following this, get some before and after pics if possible


thanks for following, I'm working on some before and afters but i'm currently white as snow haha! so photos aren't coming out the best unfortunately but i'll see what i can do

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> definitely the next time i use clen i am going to stick to one dose and i am going to include keto to stretch it out a bit longer. You live and you learn i guess, thanks for the information!


When you do be sure to keep us posted.....

----------


## bigboy247

cycles coming to an end! today was the last day, weighed myself in the morning and i finished after 2 weeks at 88.5kg, which is a drop of 5kg's in 2 weeks (11lbs) which is great! 

I was optimistic with regard to the results staying constant but I expected the fat loss to slow down the second week like it did because i knew it just wasn't possible to lose fat at such a high rate and my body was adjusting to the clen but all in all it was a good run and really took me forward with my cutting. 

I could really feel my body getting accustomed to the clen and I felt the results diminished as i got to the end which i haven't really felt before but never have i been so careful with diet, training etc so i think that had an impact. My body felt depleted, therefore next time i run it i will be using keto to keep my receptors fresh and hopefully yield more impressive results. Also been reading up on refeed days, might incorporate them next time i use clen to keep my body burning fat and keep away from staying stagnant. Sides were minimal, except for a bit of shaking and sweating there wasn't much issues at all which was really good. 

Next time i run it i will be using keto and extending it to 4-6weeks (depending on leanness, etc) and sticking to one dose instead of ramping up and down. For now i am just going to diet naturally and try and maintain/lose a little bit more fat before i give it another go. 

Also next time i run it, i will be adding other supplements such as l-carnitine, CLA, Green tea extract and also trying to get yohimbine. These should really add to the clen and take it to another level. Don't really feel comfortable putting pics

RESULTS : 11lbs (5kg) weight loss 

haven't got bf checked yet but i will try to soon

----------

